# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Laziness! Lack of apostrophe on Ukrainian keyboard layout.

## TATY

I keep seeing stuff like this on the BBC Ukrainian site: 
Об*"*єдананий
Прем*"*єр 
Now I know there is a problem that the retards at Microsoft or wherever, left the apostrophe out of the Ukrainian keyboard layout. But you'd think journalists would make the effort to switch to English and then type it properly. 
But my question is.. You can edit the keyboard layouts can't you? How can I do it to include the apostrophe in the Ukrainian layout. 
Also why haven't Microsoft fixed it by now...  
Also have you noticed they left Russian ё in the Ukrainian keyboard layout.

----------

